# Vote for the September 2Cool Photo Contest, Wild Beauty



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

The photo entries for September can be viewed at the links below:


2Cool Submission Thread

Webshots Album

There's a lot of good photos this month ... vote for your favorite!!!

The poll will close in 7 days.


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

The poll closes just after 9pm this evening. There's only been 59 votes so far. Vote while you still have time.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

WT427 said:


> The poll closes just after 9pm this evening. There's only been 59 votes so far. Vote while you still have time.


 I have posted that 2-3 times up on TTMB. We may just get twice as many votes as entries!

With so many great entries this month I would love to see more people get down here and vote.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

In the future, we may want to end the poll on a weekday ... or a Monday ... even if we had to extend or shorten the voting period. Thoughts?


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I think it is more a function of getting wider attention while the voting is open rather than when it ends. It may just be that people aren't always willing to spend the time to look at the entries and then vote, which would be a shame.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

I have been a little disappointed in the number of votes cast since we began this. It doesn't seem right. Every month there are some good pics that don't even get one vote and seem's wrong to me.

I don't do this very often so y'all listen up. I actually had a conscious thought that resulted in an original idea. 

Why not let every one cast 2 or maybe even 3 votes. Just say vote for your 2 or 3 favorite pics, depending upon how many entries there are. It would still be the one with the most votes is the winner but the end result would be a lot fewer "goose eggs".

So...whaddaya thank?



Charles Helm said:


> I have posted that 2-3 times up on TTMB. We may just get twice as many votes as entries!
> 
> With so many great entries this month I would love to see more people get down here and vote.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2006)

Charles Helm said:


> I think it is more a function of getting wider attention while the voting is open rather than when it ends. It may just be that people aren't always willing to spend the time to look at the entries and then vote, which would be a shame.


 I think you are correct, and also that some people (like me) are still on a slow dial-up connection which may take an hour to open all the pictures (If it doesn't time out!)..

Perhaps a two tier voting system might improve the contest? ~
Have first a one week vote, open only to contestants (no voting for yourself of course), to reduce the number, and then open it up to everybody?

Just a thought?

:rybka:


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

What should be done in the future imo is we get Mont to add the poll to the original Contest thread. That way the whole kit and kaboodle would be together instead of separated like it is now. The actual photo thread is lost halfway down the board right now...... I'm going to bump it back up.


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

-JAW- said:


> I think you are correct, and also that some people (like me) are still on a slow dial-up connection which may take an hour to open all the pictures (If it doesn't time out!)..
> 
> Just a thought?
> 
> :rybka:


Is there a way to cap each thread at 20 entries? That would help the dial up folks, wouldn't it?

I have a 5mbps connection and I still have problems with red x's on the Friday pics because of the sheer size of the bandwidth.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I do not think there is anything broken about the voting. In an ideal world it would be nice if you had to make your choice before seeing how others have voted, but I think the system is fine. I just think it is too bad with a topic like this that garnered so many entries that we do not have more people voting.

You could probably set up a thread with small thumbnails of the pictures for dial up, but (i) someone has to do that work and I know everyone is busy, and (ii) if the pictures are too small it is hard to judge which ones you like.

It is all for fun anyway, I just like the ones who go to the effort to enter to get exposure outside the other entrants. But there is a limit to how many times I will bump a thread about the contest on TTMB -- it starts to look like I am trolling for votes!


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

Interest point you bring up. I, on the other hand think it should be a public poll, meaning that everyone could see how everyone voted. That would weed out favoritism IMO.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Charles Helm said:


> I think it is more a function of getting wider attention while the voting is open rather than when it ends. It may just be that people aren't always willing to spend the time to look at the entries and then vote, which would be a shame.


i agree with charles. wt427 has some good ideas, too.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

All I know is that every month when I vote I have a very hard time. There are always several that I could vote for as the winner and it is always regrettably that I have to leave some behind.
If everyone could see my vote then someone might think I didn't like their pic, which isn't true, I like them all.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

just some thoughts...

I did notice that I would have voted for about 5 photos if given the chance. Well, ok, make that 30. 

How about reducing the photos to five shots per 'heat' thread? Then after one week of voting, the highest from each thread goes into a 'final' thread. (The week would allow those with bandwidth limits and those on dial-up a sufficient time to open one thread per day.)

Each person with a photo entered into the competition could add a simple link in their signature line that takes other board members straight to the threads for voting.

The photos could be sent to one person who could then submit them into the threads, without the photographer's name, ready for voting.

rosesm


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

This is only the second time I have entered this contest and have voted in all of them.

Possible rules:

Voting for yourself - which I didn't, I voted for Bruce J's photo.

The only person who should put up a "please vote" thread is Pelican.

Make it to where you can't vote for yourself and keep it simple, like it currently is. This is an innocent contest with the reward of choosing next months topic. I would say I am amazed at the stipulations you folks want on a simple contest, but then again we always make a mountain out of a mole hill.

GCB


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

I am thinking that people arent voting because its just not their thing. We dont get alot of traffic down here, it just isnt on most peoples radar. Its not fish pictures so people arent looking  (joking) But thats ok, if there were a contest on the radio car forum or the recipe forum, it wouldnt increase my traffic because I am just not into that.



Koru said:


> The photos could be sent to one person who could then submit them into the threads, without the photographer's name, ready for voting.


I really like this idea although probably its not workable because of the time involved.

Voting on 2 or 3 pictures, yes that would sure make it easier to make a decision....however, can we do that with the poll function? Does it allow for that? How do you keep people from voting for the same picture 2 or 3 times?

Is there a way to make it so you cant vote for yourself? And do we really want to worry about that? I dont see anything wrong with voting for yourself. I generally dont, and probably most of us dont but its only one vote and it might save a few from getting a goose egg.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

I think the way we do it now is perfectly fine. >I don't care if someone votes for themselves, they might think they have the best photo. >I don't think it should be public. (Why?) >Yes, it would be nice to have a little more exposure, but MsAddicted is right, it just isn't everyone's thing. If I don't get any votes, oh well. I'll try again next time. >I do think we should have an end of the year contest with the winners of all the monthly contests.
IMO I think the guys are doing a great job with the contests. Let's not make it more complicated or more work for anyone.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

chicapesca said:


> I think the way we do it now is perfectly fine. >I don't care if someone votes for themselves, they might think they have the best photo. >I don't think it should be public. (Why?) >Yes, it would be nice to have a little more exposure, but MsAddicted is right, it just isn't everyone's thing. If I don't get any votes, oh well. I'll try again next time. >I do think we should have an end of the year contest with the winners of all the monthly contests.
> IMO I think the guys are doing a great job with the contests. Let's not make it more complicated or more work for anyone.


 I agree, and hopefully nothing else I said make it look otherwise.


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*Voting*



Charles Helm said:


> I agree, and hopefully nothing else I said make it look otherwise.


I agree with Charles. It seems to work fairly well and I hope is not too much work for the people that put it on. I feel for the guys on dial up though. Been there done that. This photo forum is small and that is one reason I like it. I can look at fewer photos, get to know the people and learn things. The people on this forum are every bit as good if not better than other forums I look at. I just want to thank the people that do the work and for all the people that enter photos. Thanks also for people who vote but haven't summitted photos yet. These guys need to get their cameras out and start shooting and enter. Everyone is wanting to see your photos. 
SH


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

> I agree with Charles. It seems to work fairly well and I hope is not too much work for the people that put it on. I feel for the guys on dial up though. Been there done that. This photo forum is small and that is one reason I like it. I can look at fewer photos, get to know the people and learn things. The people on this forum are every bit as good if not better than other forums I look at. I just want to thank the people that do the work and for all the people that enter photos. Thanks also for people who vote but haven't summitted photos yet. These guys need to get their cameras out and start shooting and enter. Everyone is wanting to see your photos.
> SH


Ditto SH


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

My, my ... there's sure been a lot of discussion about ways to improve the contest. But I tend to agree with those who stated it just may not be everyone's interest. Plus we're at a time of year where hunting, football, children's activities and a host of other diversions get in the way ... did I mention fishing? 

Anyway, the voting can be public and it can be set up to allow voting for more than one photo. But it can't be restricted to not allowing voting for yourself. It would also be very cumbersome to have multiple levels, i.e. elimination levels ... it's just a lot of work. If there's anything we all agree on to make any changes, I'll be glad to try and help out.

Bob


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

*I will keep it short*

I do not think any changes are necessary. If it is not broke, why fix it.


----------

